# 1 ton dump vs 3/4 pickup



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

Just wondering what everyones preferences are for plowing driveways and private roads. I notice the bigger guys more often are using 1 ton dumps. SRW pickups would be easier but the beds bumpers and tail lights can get beat up pretty easily.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

We do our commercial properties with 1ton dumps with blizzard plows and the residential with a 3/4 ton with a hiniker c-plow. Its a great system for us.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF would you want a dump truck for doing resi driveways if you had a choice?? 100% SRW 3/4 or one ton SRW. I have a hard enough time geting my F350 pickup around in the city, absolutely forget about it with a dually dump.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

Im not in a city but driveways can still be tight no matter what so I know what you mean. Ive been thinking about putting a flatbed on my 2500 instead


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Most guys that run dumps already have and need dumps for purposes other than plowing. Buying a dump strictly for plowing isn't too common. Visibility from in the cab is a huge factor, not to mention duallies get terrible traction in comparison.


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

I plow with 3 3/4 ton pickups and one 1-ton dump. I can do everything with the dump that the guys do with the regular pickup, just you have to be a little more cautious and pay attention to what your going and what is going on around you.


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

I worked for a company who had a fleet of 3500's . They would fab the cab guards so that they could unbolt them in the winter. Made plowing in them alot better granted they were still used on fairly large lots that were ideal for them.


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

Plow residential with a jeep use the dumps on large lots.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Four Seasons;1553784 said:


> Im not in a city but driveways can still be tight no matter what so I know what you mean. Ive been thinking about putting a flatbed on my 2500 instead


I think a flatbed on a 2500 is an excellent choice.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You guys are all wrong about the duallies on drives. Can't be to big of a truck though. Unless you have a salter in the back of the dump, you can see real well out of them. The way my 07' 1 ton is set up for drives, I would *never* trade it for a SRW pickup.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

After several plows this year with my new dump truck, im more comfortable about using it. 

The lack of 360 visibility certainly sucks, but you get used to it after several hours/occasions. 

The traction factor is a huge difference, but im usually carrying 1.5-2 ton of salt in the spreader. 

Driveways are much harder to do than my 2500hd was. But still manageable.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

I plow with a 3500 dually crew cab 8 ft bed with a spreader on it, It's a challenge on driveways because it's so long but I got use to it. I have 2 regular cab 2500's also and they work better on the driveways naturally. I would love to buy a Ford Ranger or jeep with a nice small plow for driveways only, that would be my ideal choice some day. I find myself taking the blower off the truck half the time on most driveways because I get sick of backdragging and running over the snow and making pack and ice. As someone else stated dually's do suck for traction especially going up hilly lanes.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

My opinion....we had a 1 ton that my employee's mostly ran and I had the pleasure of running a few times. Everyone hated it! Between the windows getting frosted and covered in a salty film you couldn't see out of it at all. Unless you have a use for it in the summer I don't think there's any need for a 1 ton dump plowing driveways. They are expensive to run and own with no real advantage over a P/U for driveways or even small lots. We do a Lowe's with a 1 ton SRW flatbed and it has no problems making a full run with a load of snow and when its loaded even with a little bit of salt in the v box its pretty much unstoppable even in 2wd. All trucks we buy from now on are going to be flatbeds and installing a hoist under them.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

i agree with BY . a srw 350 with a vee box will be sufficient for your application .


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

My '11 DRW 1 ton dump gets better traction then my 07 SRW ever thought of getting...
Still need weight in the bed tho.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

I have both a 1 ton DRW dump and a 3/4 ton pickup. Definitely like the pickup better for driveways! But my help uses that truck, so I'm stuck with the dump. It takes a little more finesse, but it gets the job done.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I plowed for years with a one ton dump and an ez-vee. I loved that set up for just about anything. The only time it was a pain was when I had to plow driveways that were on private roads. Private roads around here are always pretty narrow. Other than that I would love to have another one but I can justify the cost for just a plow truck.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

I learned to plow in a 1 ton dump in a tight condo complex. you can move alot of snow in a mason dump with a 9' blade and make short work of decent sized lots. ive never really had a problem with traction in my dump truck, i dont even put any ballast weight it in. i used to plow driveways with it but it was a chore to even get the truck in position to make a run up the driveway. its much harder to turn a mason dump in 4wd. now i plow my resis with my 2500 w/ 8' western. after plowing for years in a dually 1 ton then going to a pickup i can be much faster and more efficient. its easier to turn and much easier to back up. but like others have said the visability in a dump is the biggest drawback.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

i run all duall wheel trucks mainly for the extra weight, better traction with 6'' wide tires on them and love them.
2 of the trucks run v box spreaders in the back along with sidewing plows and dont have any problems doing residentials.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

vlc;1554460 said:


> I have both a 1 ton DRW dump and a 3/4 ton pickup. Definitely like the pickup better for driveways! But my help uses that truck, so I'm stuck with the dump. It takes a little more finesse, but it gets the job done.


to quote vlc & bowtie , it really has a ton to do w/ experience . ballast , finesse & patience go a long way . I still F*** up too after 27 years , hitting an unforeseen sign backing up after a long stretch of hours or mowing over curb $$$.:laughing:

iv plowed in tri-axles , loaders ,p/ups and rv's . sheet happens but you be as careful as poss.

its the nature of the beast wesport


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

i'll add to this...we have a '97 F-250 4x4 HD Regular Cab...obviously has the 8' bed, but one day we got t-boned during mowing season...was pissed at first because the truck is in mint condition for being a work truck and 16 years old, but insurance gave us $5,000 (only the bed was hit)...we looked into getting a flatbed with a hoist under it and it quickly became my favorite truck out of our fleet...GREAT visibility, easiest to get things in and out of the bed, holds more in the bed, great traction being a SRW...we also have a '98 1 ton dump, it's a great truck and plows very well but we do have a salter in the back, basically blocks any rear view mirror action...long story short, i would much rather plow in the '97 flatbed...the short wheel base and great turing radius are what make this truck ideal for residential or tight commercial, and like i said, great visibility...someone said earlier, most guys with dually dumps have them for other reasons as well, so if you have it, you might as well make it a plow truck as well as a salt truck...turning radius, short wheel base, and visibility are your top 3 concerns for residential (and obviously 4x4)...do yourself a favor, put a flatbed on a regular cab 3/4 or 1 ton

...and for what it's worth, it's my favorite truck to work out of during the mowing/landscaping season as well

'97 F-250 (Gas)
'98 Reg. Cab Dump (Cummins)
'99 2500 Extended Cab (Cummins)
'08 Super Duty Crew (PowerStroke, my personal truck)


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

That got a 5.8 or a 460?


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

I use a regular cab 8 ft bed 3/4 ton Chevy for my driveways ..as for viability with a dump bed goes when I plow with my pickup I only usr the side mirrors and never look behind me anyways


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I've been doing a 2 mile private road that serves 28 homes for 14 years with 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks with SRW's. Works just fine. I always have used 1000 pounds of ballast


----------



## terraventure (Jan 20, 2004)

I prefer my f550 any day over a pickup. It has a much better turning radius than a pickup plus much more pushing power. I plowed just residential for three years with a straight blade. Now I just plow commercial with a 9.5' v-plow. As for visibility all you need is your mirrors anyhow. I don't need an aching neck from turning my head to back up. what is more aggravating now is all the gas stations I do now. There always seems to be somebody right behind you so I try go forward as much as possible.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

This will be the last year I plow in a f-450 with crappy bench seats and a salter behind it. Yes they move a ton of snow and have great traction, I'm just not going to run it for 30 hours straight. Lariat bucket seats are calling my name.


----------



## jimslawnsnow (Jan 3, 2013)

PhilFromErie;1557939 said:


> This will be the last year I plow in a f-450 with crappy bench seats and a salter behind it. Yes they move a ton of snow and have great traction, I'm just not going to run it for 30 hours straight. Lariat bucket seats are calling my name.


Go to a junk yard and get some used lariet seats. They should fit. You just won't have power unless you tap in some where or run a harness for it.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

For driveways my pick would be an older K5 Blazer.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

jimslawnsnow;1557960 said:


> Go to a junk yard and get some used lariet seats. They should fit. You just won't have power unless you tap in some where or run a harness for it.


I thought about that, but I want the rest of the truck as much as the seats.


----------



## jimslawnsnow (Jan 3, 2013)

PhilFromErie;1558977 said:


> I thought about that, but I want the rest of the truck as much as the seats.


So are taking a plow out of rotation? Or buying another truck? I'm too cheap to just go buy another truck. But that's me I guess.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

jimslawnsnow;1559022 said:


> So are taking a plow out of rotation? Or buying another truck? I'm too cheap to just go buy another truck. But that's me I guess.


I would just add a truck, I need a new personal vehicle anyhow.


----------

